# Troll Master



## O'Lordy (Feb 12, 2010)

Just wanted to know info on the troll master. Was thinking about buying one for my 15hp yamaha 4-stroke kicker (tiller) that is hooked up with my 200hp yamaha 2-stroke with auto pilot. Anyone using a troll master that can give me info would be great ! Thank you


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

do a search. maybe not talked to death, but in a coma,lol.


----------



## tackleitis (Jan 22, 2012)

I use to have a troll master which worked great with my kicker. My kicker was connected to my main motor by a panther connecting rod. I however did not have auto pilot at the time. I'm not sure how the troll master would work in conjunction with your auto pilot though. I think troll master is compatible with certain auto pilots I'm not sure if it is compatible with your particular one. I have since went a Garmin TR1 Gold that has it's own speed control that works with just my kicker. While it is a little pricey it does an excellent job.


----------

